# Anyone had an SSR abroad? How do you choose a Clinic?



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

My moto with regards to having another child, is never say never.... it keeps me going.

However, Never will be never if we never do anything about it.

So we are 'gradually' talking of different options/avenues to investigate.

My dh is very good at 'generalising' and making sweeping statements based on hearsay - that 'oh it's so much cheaper to go to Germany or France or anywhere abroad to have treatment' - lets do that.

I reminded him though (as if he needed reminding) that he actually would require another SSR (his sperm was retrieved via testicular biopsies and I get confused by which method this is - i.e. MESA, PESA, TESE etc...).  He again rather sweepingly says thats OK, we'll go abroad for that too!

I am totally naieve as far as any sort of treatment and the costs of having it abroad.  I get the general impression that most if not all treatment that people have abroad (and now I am probably generalising through my naievity) is using Donor Eggs and/or sperm.

We if we can, would like to use my eggs and dh's sperm.  Does anyone know of any Clinics that do SSRs, that he would require and if so how do we go about finding how legit they are and whether that bit in itself is worth doing abroad anyway.  If done over here, how easy is it for sperm to be transported abroad for tx?

And - how on earth do you go about find a Clinic/Country in which you would feel comfortable having treatment and how much is would all cost?  We would have to have ICSI.

Sorry - lots of questions, lots of naievity - I'm just putting out the feelers at the moment.  This conversation started today with me mentioning to dh how much cheaper you can get your drugs that getting them through your Clinic... that then lead him onto the well everything else is even cheaper abraod - but abroad is such a LARGE place .

Thanks in anticipation of any feedback we may receive.

Sue xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear Sue - welcome to abroadies, and i'm sure you will get lots of information here.  I am not too sure about the procedure that you mentioned although i am sure some of the people here's partners/husbands have had it in conj****ion with their treatment.

Perhaps what you could do (which is what i did when i started this journey) is write a general email listing what you need, what you want done; asking for costs, wiating times; your own fertility history etc and email it to all the clinics (there are clinics that abroadies have details of in spain; poland; russia; turkey; belguim, states etc) - then see who comes back to you, with price lists etc.  

Although i guess most of us are using these clinics for either donor egg/sperm, there are still couples who have gone there to have treatment using their own eggs and sperm, and this was i think on a cost basis.

Once you get some replies you can then get specific info on each of the clinics .... this will also let you assess the clinics ability to communicate with you; timeframe they come back in; differnce in costs, procedures etc.

Hope this helps.  The clinic i have been to is ceram and you can email either [email protected] or [email protected] for details and costs.  If you look at the non uk clinic review board there are also details of either clinics (although some were lost when the system went down so i know one written on invimed in poland by Jo which got 9/10 has been lost) but that might also help you.  Its a long journey, but there is so much infor here, and so many people that will have visited and experienced the clinic you wish to go to.

I did laugh at your description of your husbands "abroader is cheaper" ....


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Sue MJ
First of all congratulations on your little boy, he's gorgeous!
We're due to start ICSI @ IVI Madrid with own eggs & sperm in just over 2 weeks. We have quite severe male factor & our consultant did advise that if on the day they couldn't find any "decent" sperm ( if any at all ) then they could do SSR ( through needle aspiration I think he said). With regards to the price for that technique , sorry I don't know, but this is the price list we were given @ IVIM last Sep ( it's only guaranteed for 3 months)

During Stimulation:

Oestradiol (p/u)  blood test                     21 euros
Oestradiol & Progesterone test                 34 euros
Ultrasound scan ( per scan)                     65 euros

Egg Collection                                      2,230 euros
ICSI                                                   1,045 euros
Embryo Transfer                                   1,190 euros 

Other additional techniques, ie assisted hatching , is 580 euros, etc....
If you'd like to email them their email address is [email protected] , some do speak good english!

Good luck with whatever you decide.
Take care
xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Thank you girls,

It's good to get a bit of a starting point.  As I said, we have literally just touched upon this subject at the moment.  Got to admit the thought of going abroad for treatment scares me half to death.  I think that's just coz I tend to think our problems are so complicated as far as my dh's health is concerned and the fact that initially we are so dependent on whether they can find any further sperm.  

Safarigirl - Huge congrats on your BFP.
Babywish - Best of luck with your imminent ICSI cycle.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

YOu are welcome .... one step at a time!  (favourite saying of my DH!) - its easier than you think the whole abroad thing, its overwhelming at first getting all the info, but after awhile it will all settle and you will know alot, get good advice and know whether you want to proceedfurther or not .... i think its an excellent idea that you are looking at all your options.  i really wish i had been this proactive, and knew as much when i started my fertiity journey ... i was so naive in the beginning and wasted so much valuable time ...
good to have you with us, join us as well for a natter on the general abroadies thread - where lesleyjane and giggles will have your mouth watering with their recipies and dinner options!


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

All the foreign clinics do ICSI or IVF with your own eggs too as far as I know. You generally need to stay out there for 2 weeks though rather than 1 week with egg/sperm donor. You could try Fertimed in Czech Republic. I know they are cheaper than Spain and not too hard to get to...I have personally been very impressed with Isida in Kiev, let me know if you need to know more or do a surf of the web for the sites of these 2 clinics. BabyblissX
PS also Intersono, Lviv have very good personal recommendations


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi, largely agree with everything above and can also suggest Altra Vita in Moscow; you can read my review at the top of the Going Abroad thread.

We've been to both Spain and Moscow and can advise that treatment overseas is generally much better organised than in the UK.  In Moscow we found world leading facilities at lower costs than treatment here.

Procedure Price/ Euro 
First consultation (ultrasound included) € 90  
IVF (drugs not included) € 2000  
ICSI  € 600   

Embryo freezing and storage up to 12 months € 500  
Sperm freezing and storage up to 12 months € 200 
Prolonged storage of frozen material for each additional month € 20  
Embryo transfer after thawing of frozen embryos (drugs, tests and monitoring not included)  € 600 

Double embryo transfer € 80  
Donor sperm, 1 sample 0,5 ml € 200  
Preimplantation genetic diagnostics  € 2500 

Follow - up consultation € 50 

"Testicular sperm aspiration (TESA) - A TESA procedure involves a needle biopsy of the testicle in which a sample of tissue is taken directly from the testis and used to extract sperm for IVF or ICSI."

"Percutaneous sperm aspiration (PESA) - PESA is a procedure involving a needle inserted into the epididymis in an effort to locate and aspirate a pocket of sperm." 



I realise this doesn't cover all your bases but I know that AV will do most treatments and they have an excellent reputation and success rate.

We have friends on here at Isida (Kiev), Spain (various), Czech Republic and Cyprus/Greece.  All clinics have their merits but you will find threads for most which may help you.

Good luck

A&E


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Thanks girls for your welcome and your info.  Will be checking it all out when I can get a bit of clarity in my head on how things can progress for us.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Good luck Sue..was just going to suggest AV (wher I am) and saw that A & E have beat me to it   

Love Lesley xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI
Just to tell you to look into the threads for Chania in Greece ( I am here now) as well as Fertimed ( Czech rep) - if you go back to around march I put a lot of info on there.  

I think for Fertimed it was 2100 euros for IVF.  All of the foreign clinics of course do non- donor IVF.  I think most all would do sperm aspiration but will have to check individually for prices.  I think all of these clinics now do ICSI and AH. Many do PGD.  Some clinics charge separately for each thing; others do not.  

AT both Chania and Fertimed I paid when I got there ( deposit required at Fertimed if using donors).  All scans, consultations, blood tests and even ( most) meds while there for treatment were included.  I paid cash and I did not pay more which was nice.  Fertimed is especially affordable to get to and to stay and they have a decent 2 bedroom apartment across the street 20euros pppn.    

There has been great success also at ISIDA in Ukraine, AV in Moscow and many Spanish clinics.. Ceram, IM, etc.  You will find the tx costs a bit higher in Spain but travel and accommodation may be easy and cheap.
There are a few clinics in Poland that would be affordable as well ( Invimed, Invicta).

In one year on this and other boards I have never heard anything other then the foreign clinics we read mostly about here giving excellent care, being clean and efficient clinics and beyond what many are use to in the UK.  Especially that you often will find yourself treated by the DR himself and always by him.  

If possible I would recommend going for a visit to any clinic first to do all new tests scan and see if they find anything not previously found in UK.  All tests and scans needed will be cheaper and then handled (diagnosed) by the foreign clinic.

Hope that helps.  Bonnie


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sue

HOw about trying CFC in south africa. I can wholeheartedly recommend them and I am sure the do SSR. this is thier website.

www.capefertility-clinic.co.za

Chris

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

